
Joe Rogan Experience #1315 – Bob Lazar and Jeremy Corbell - evo_9
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEWz4SXfyCQ
======
lostmymind66
A very interesting listen. I'm still not sure if I believe all of his stories.

